# My girls!



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll start first with the resident poodle......this is Ella a 5 month old toy poodle










Right now she is being groomed at a groomer but I really want to learn how to do it myself.....just not sure where to start. >.<

Here is Ella hanging out with her "big sister" Calypso. Calypso is my AKC CH afghan hound who rules the roost, LOL.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a wonderful hound pose - "Look at me, I am beautiful!" while sprawled on the most comfortable seat in the house! Very, very cute poodle pup, too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful Girls!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Your grils are gorgeous!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well your little Poo is just as cute as she can possibly be. Your Afghan??? O.M.G.!!! What a stunning, beautiful masterpeice!! WOW!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Calypso is stunning and proud of it! Ella is just adorable. They look great together on the couch and the difference in size and style made me laugh.
_


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

What beauties. Love the afghan's regal pose! Queen bee and little sis.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG! They are stunning!! Do they trade off being "queen for the day" or just always share the throne? They look so good together!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Ella is adorable! Calypso is absolutely stunning! Such a regal expression


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I haven't had a chance to get a good picture of them together, Ella is constantly on the go and to get her to sit still for pictures with other dogs near is not easy, lol.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

You poodle is so adorable and your Afghan is just stunning! I can see how an Afgahn owner might be drawn to a poodle and vice versa... I just love Afghans.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

PaddleAddict said:


> You poodle is so adorable and your Afghan is just stunning! I can see how an Afgahn owner might be drawn to a poodle and vice versa... I just love Afghans.


Hey, you took the words right out of my mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> You poodle is so adorable and your Afghan is just stunning! I can see how an Afgahn owner might be drawn to a poodle and vice versa... I just love Afghans.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing as well!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Ella is a doll! Your afghan is gorgeous and I love her name too.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Well....I grew up with poodles but always was attracted to afghans, wanted one since I was 10 but my mom didn't want a large dog in the house.....although she is quite attached now to both my afghans. They are a fun breed. I love the personalities of both and what can I say....I like to groom, LOL. 

Calypso was my entry into the show world plus my intro into grooming, lol.



















And this is a picture of my other afghan, she is currently out with her handler for some out of state shows but she is also my first attempt at training a dog in agility.


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow!! Stunning and Gorgeous!! I love the pictures! They are both breathtaking! I love the picture of her jumping in the air and the hair going all over. 

Your Poodle pup is a cutie too


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful girls!! All of them!! I too enjoy the look of the afghans! How are they to live with? What are their personalities like at home and out?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, your afghans on the move are just amazing! And of course your little poodle pup is pretty darn cute too.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Afghans are an interesting breed to live with. They are indepentant and aloof but yet total clowns with the people they know. At home, they are pretty laid back and love to hang out with you. The saying towards their cousin's the greyhounds fits them as well. "45 mph couch potatoes" They are very fast and are distance runners unlike their cousins so they top more around 35-40 mph but can keep it up MUCH longer over uneven terrain, I've had Calypso surprise me and shock me with her athletic abilities just on our hiking trips, nothing phases her. They are very intelligent contrary to what they try to say but their independant natures lead them to ask most of the time....."what's in it for me?" It's so interesting working with a poodle again with the wanting to please additude, I have to train both breeds a little different, hence can't wait til Ella is old enough for agility training, she's going to be a lot of fun to work with!  Although both my afghans LOVE agility and took to it pretty easily. I'm glad I finally found a trainer that was willing to give us a chance and teach us! My domino is my agility star out of my afghans, just started trialing her and we've almost Q'ed each time, have some ideas for the fall trials to help keep her cool and happy, although a wet afghan probably wont take as pretty of pictures, LOL.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, thank-you for joining this forum and sharing your spectacular Afghans with us. That last picture is beyond amazing!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you.  I hope to have new pictures to be able to share of everyone in the future and as Ella grows.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I love the pics they are beautiful and so are your dogs.


----------

